# Adobe Lightroom 3



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Looking to hire a qualified instructor in Adobe Lightroom 3 who would be willing to travel to Seadrift for several days. I will put you up at Bay Flats Lodge with all meals. I was lucky enough to get a crash lesson from a customer (Amanda), now I'm looking for the rest of the lessons.

Catalog and filing is where I'm having issues. For example catalog, sub files etc. Render size, import, develop or download, metadata, keywords so I can publish on facebook and flicker. 

Please call 1-888-677-4868 as for Captain Chris Martin

I have added a few samples of what she has shown me, and some of my own work. I have a lot more to learn. A few from Amanda's work as well.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Anytime I have a question Youtube usually educates me. I've learned so much on there.
I even found out how to replace my fan clutch from it. lol
FB I resize my photos to 800 pixels wide. You wouldn't believe how many people will steal pictures on there. I don't have LR otherwise I would help in a heart beat.
The only suggestion is after you download your pictures rename that file to where it's going to help you go back in a year or two to find it. Dates don't help me find anything. For example 250 lb Bull Shark Christmas Bay. Say you took a hundred pictures and wanted to rename the entire day then another way would be just location or tournament name. Also be sure to get either external hard drive or on line host such as MyFickr. I have both. Never know when your computer will crash.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thats good stuff right there.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Heck of an offer. If I used light room I'd be down there in a heartbeat. Nice pics.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

I use LR3. It is a terrific program. I am traveling now. When I get a chance I will send you some links to good online resources. The publish resources are very powerful. With LR you do not need to worry about naming your files with specific names. Just put plenty of keywords in and you will be able to find those pics from last year you were wondering about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris,

I know I am not directly answering your question and hopefully someone will take you up on our offer. Until then here are a couple of good resources for you.

I have found Adobe's help sites to be very good and full of tutorials etc...
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshoplightroom/resources.html

Here is another one that can be very helpful as well.
http://thelightroomlab.com/
The bar on the right hand side has some great tutorial topics.

For what you want to do some plug-ins are very helpful. 
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshoplightroom/plugins/

This guy creates some plugins that function very well and the new publishing feature in LR3 is great.
http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies
Good resources and info on his home page.
http://regex.info/blog/


----------

